# kern.hostuuid in FreeBSD 8.3 jail



## orfan (Aug 27, 2012)

In FreeBSD 7.x jails command "sysctl kern.hostuuid" returns host machine uuid. But in FreeBSD 8.3 jails same command returns only zeros. Is this a normal behavior of 8.x or an error?


----------



## mamalos (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi orfan,

I can definitely tell you that this is the normal behaviour of a FreeBSD-9-STABLE installation.


```
[root@filesrv ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD filesrv.lala 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Mon Jun 18 21:04:14 EEST 2012     root@filesrv.lala:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FILESRV  amd64
[root@filesrv ~]# sysctl security.jail.jailed
security.jail.jailed: 0
[root@filesrv ~]# sysctl kern.hostuuid
kern.hostuuid: 564d74f1-3cf8-35da-4541-f6ae650a72f3
[root@filesrv ~]# jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     9  192.168.12.11   samba.lala              /jails/j/samba
    12  192.168.12.12   samba-test.lala         /jails/j/samba.test
    13  192.168.12.13   www2.lala               /jails/j/www2
    15  192.168.12.13   www2.lala               /jails/j/www2
    16  192.168.12.10   filesrv.lala            /jails/j/www
[root@filesrv ~]# jexec 9 bash
[root@samba-jail /]# sysctl security.jail.jailed
security.jail.jailed: 1
[root@samba-jail /]# sysctl kern.hostuuid
kern.hostuuid: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
```


----------



## orfan (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey *mamalos*,
Thanks!
I`ll use: 

```
dmidecode -s system-uuid
```
instead sysctl.


----------

